# Sherwin Williams vinyl sealer and cab acrylic top coat



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I posted this in the trade forum but people reading this forum may be interested.

Last week I purchased a gallon of each T67 F6 and T75 f16 . It was recommended by the SW rep as the most foolproof spray finish. I tested it with my gravity conversion hvlp gun and I like it. It can be applied with any delivery system.

Unfortunately, the smallest qty they sell is 1 gal. I'm afraid it will go bad before I use it all. I'm looking for someone who interested in SW vinyl/acrylic but doesnt need 2 gallons. I would like to sell 1/2 gal of each product and 1/2 gal of MAK reducer to someone in the Phoenix area for $45. I paid $110 for everything so this is less than half price. Just bring your container and we can share the expense.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

SW CAB (Medium Rubbed Effect sheen) is my favorite finish. Don't worry, it'll never go bad. However, I have found that the vinyl sealer is unnecessary, and it requires top coating within a limited time. The CAB is self-sealing; the first thinned coat, rubbed back with maroon scotchbrite to get rid of any nibs, is all that's needed to top coat. Acetone is a good reducer and gun cleaner.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I use them both and past there experation dates no problem at all


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

I work for SW great product, ALL FINISHES AND PAINT HAVE A SHELF LIFE The date code is on the top of the can, after it has bin opened if you seal it tight you can get up to two years depending on the date code. hope that helps if not send me a PM and I can walk you through the code 8)


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

sgv, are you in the Marketing Department? Would you be specific about what can be expected from a can of outdated CAB. Does SW dispose of stock that's out of date? I've used well over 3 year old stuff with no problem.
TIA for a response.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Clint - I have heard some people say that the shelf life doesn't matter but I figured it wasn't worth the risk if I found someone interested in sharing.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

An outdated finish has several variables as to how the finish will perform. Such as how many freeze/heat cycles has it gone through? Has it been moved around or shaken at all during the time period? Etc. etc.

Just because an old finish sprays and dries, it doesn't mean that it will have the same integrity as a fresh product will.
It may last several years depending on how the pc is treated, but then it may not….
Chemicals break down over time and the reaction between chemicals changes, the cross linking changes..
I don't know enough about it to say exactly what happens but there is the possibility of failure, even though it may not show right away.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Kevin, you sound like a politician: vague generalities with no real facts or examples.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thats because it's only common sense. 
My experience is fact enough for me. 
You can take it how ever you want, just keep using your 3 year old products, makes no difference to me.


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

Clint I am a store manager I sell lacquer to 6 cab shops and two custom guitar shops,Expiration dates are there for a reason you dont eat expired food, or you may get sick old lacquer may not perform up to par that being said I was just trying to help! take it for what it is worth but if the product is out of date dont bash SW just like if the food is out of date and u get sick dont blame the store

I think I have ranted enough and from now on keep my trap shut!!!!!!


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

YES I am having a bad day, NO COMEBACK, I like this sight ,until some smart ^%^& thinks they know better.and get all upset because someone helps , when I first came on this site no hassle,no religion, no politics, 
cant take it, think This will be my last post for a while. I will just look from the side lines 8(


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Having a little PMS there, sgv? What if one of your best customers asked you to explain "expiration date?"


----------



## sgv (Mar 21, 2013)

YEP PMS BLEW MY KNEE OUT JUST HAD A MRI and if a customer asked they would be paying me not a fun sight for (like minded people ) venting on you as I sit with ice on my knee sooooooo I cant take it back we all have bad day this is mine ( this make three knee operations sooooo yup PMS


----------

